# Gefangen in der Remake-Spirale? - Das boomende Geschäft mit den Spiele-Hits von gestern



## Nuwanda01 (20. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gefangen in der Remake-Spirale? - Das boomende Geschäft mit den Spiele-Hits von gestern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gefangen in der Remake-Spirale? - Das boomende Geschäft mit den Spiele-Hits von gestern


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

Das kann man 1:1 auf die Filmindustrie übertragen. Dort sind Remakes (oder ab und zu auch Reboots genannt) auch groß mit dabei im Geschäft. Ob nun die ganzen Batman-Filme, Superman, Star Trek, Spiderman etc. pp. Oder auch The Transporter Refuled oder weiß der Teufel.

In einigen Fällen ist so ein Film/Game gar nicht mal eine schlechte Idee (Batman, Terminator, Dredd/Tomb Raider, Resident Evil), in einigen Fällen aber auch echt nur Geldschneiderei.

Wobei die Filmindustrie das Geschäft über den Weg diverser Kino-, DC-, Special-, Extended-, Recut-Editions, späterem Release einer 3D-Fassung statt gleich zum Start weiter perfektioniert hat als es momentan bei Games der Fall ist (gut dafür gibt es dort die DLC). Das hat z.B. George Lucas bei den Episoden IV bis VI z.B. gefühlt bis zur Exzessivität getrieben. Ich weiß gar nicht wieviele Editionen es insgesamt von diesen 3 Teilen von SW gibt/gegeben hat.

 So muß man sich vor dem Kauf 3x überlegen welche Filmfassung man sich denn nun zulegt oder ob man nicht doch lieber auf eine eventuelle ultimate oder Complete-Edition mit allen Fassungen warten (wenn diese mal erscheinen sollte).

Zum Beispiel finde ich die spätere DC-Fassung von das Boot eine Verstümmelung des ursprünglichen Filmmaterials. Dort fehlen rund 83 Minuten Material! Die komplette 6-teilige Serie ist so wie sie (komplett) ist perfekt (erst recht nun auf Bluray). Und ich wage mal zu bezweifeln daß ein (theoretisch möglicher) Reboot oder ein Remake des Filmmaterials auch nur ansatzweise an die dramaturgische und inhaltliche Qualität des Originals heranreichen würde. Der Film ist so wie er ist ein filmischer Meilenstein und bleibt wohl unerreicht.

Neues gutes Material ist im Filmgenre genauso häufig/selten wie beim Game. Aber solang man mit "alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen" Geld verdienen kann funktioniert das Prinzip wirtschaftlich. Und auch in mehr als einem Fall finde ich auch einmal Gefallen daran. Aber bei weitem auch nicht in jedem. Z.B. kann mir ein Transporter Refuled ohne Statham gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn es wenigstens so richtig alte Spiele wären oder Spiele wo der Multiplayer nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber diese ganzen noch recht jungen Spiele, das nervt irgendwie. Irgendwo kann man Sony und Co. ja versetehen, dass sie auf das schnelle Geld aus sind, aber wie soll das dann bei der nexten Generation ausssehen? Wird dann wieder alles von dieser Gen minimal geschminkt und ins Rennen geschickt?

Ich freue mich doppelt über jeden Titel der 360 Abwärtskompatibilität, denn diese Spiele werden eher nicht remastered, remaked oder sonstwie gemolken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn es richtig alte Schinken sind die einer sichtbaren Verjüngungskur unterzogen wurden... Nehme ich gerne an. Ansonsten halte ich den Trend bei kaum gealterten Titeln eher unsinnig.

Hab bis dato nur drei Remake gekauft:

- Fahrenheit
- Gabriel Knight
- Larry Reloaded

Und bei denen weiss ich dass das Geld gut investiert ist. 

Und gewisse Titel die nun "nur" in HD erstrahlen und sonst keinen Mehrwert zum Original haben... Hmm... Da tu ich mich eher schwer mir Spiel XY nochmal zu holen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2016)

Kein Monkey Island I & II SE?

Das sind mMn auch sehr, sehr gute Umsetzungen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kein Monkey Island I & II SE?
> 
> Das sind mMn auch sehr, sehr gute Umsetzungen ...


Sind sie auch, aber gerade MI liebe ich in seiner Ur-Form. Da brauche ich kein Remake, nicht zwingend zumindest. 
Wenn beides mal auf Steam für je unter 2 Euro zu haben sein sollten.. Naaajaaaa, könnte mich vielleicht doch noch zum Kauf erbarmen.

Aber meine Originalen (mit der Boris Schneider-Übersetzung) schmeisse ich dennoch nicht weg.


----------



## OutsiderXE (20. Januar 2016)

Hab ich kein Problem mit. Was ich aber blöd finde ist wenn man nicht konsequent ist. Zb bei Grim Fandango noch die alten 4:3 Hintergrund-Bilder zu verwenden statt neue mit 16:9 zu machen. Monkey Island SE hat gezeigt wie es geht. Hoffentlich macht es Day of the Tentacle auch so. Richtig cool fand ich auch Tomb Raider Anniversary. Nicht nur die Grafik sondern auch das Gameplay wurde aufgepeppt, und es hat trotzdem das klassische Feeling. Bitte ein Thief 1-Remake


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sind sie auch, aber gerade MI liebe ich in seiner Ur-Form. Da brauche ich kein Remake, nicht zwingend zumindest.
> Wenn beides mal auf Steam für je unter 2 Euro zu haben sein sollten.. Naaajaaaa, könnte mich vielleicht doch noch zum Kauf erbarmen.
> 
> Aber meine Originalen (mit der Boris Schneider-Übersetzung) schmeisse ich dennoch nicht weg.


Ich finde an MI SE so charmant, dass man auf Knopfdruck 'retro grafik' genießen kann und wenn man darauf keine Lust hat, eben in der HD Variante spielt.

Die Übersetzungen von Boris Schneider-Johne sind mMn überbewertet und kein wirklicher Grund ... aber das muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit. Was ich aber blöd finde ist wenn man nicht konsequent ist. Zb bei Grim Fandango noch die alten 4:3 Hintergrund-Bilder zu verwenden statt neue mit 16:9 zu machen. Monkey Island SE hat gezeigt wie es geht. Hoffentlich macht es Day of the Tentacle auch so. Richtig cool fand ich auch Tomb Raider Anniversary. Nicht nur die Grafik sondern auch das Gameplay wurde aufgepeppt, und es hat trotzdem das klassische Feeling. Bitte ein Thief 1-Remake



Naja Nachteil bei TR 2012 war halt, daß die Gegner zu zahlreich waren (TR demnach fast zu einem Shooter verkommen war) und die Gräber und Rätsel zu gering waren. Dafür die QTE zum Start etwas zu viel (hinten heraus abflauend). Aber es war ein trotzdem akzeptabler Start für diesen Reboot. Und bei Rise of the Tomb Raider scheint man sich noch mehr an die Ursprünge zu halten. Bin ja mal gespannt. Dauert ja nur noch 1 Woche bis zum Release.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Remakes (oder ab und zu auch Reboots genannt)



Ein Remake und ein Reboot sind aber zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Bei einem Remake wird ein altes Original nach möglichkeit 1:1 auf neu Technologie übertragen, während ein Reboot in der Regel einen Neustart ohne Berücksichtigung bisheriger Story-Entwicklungen darstellt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Nachteil bei TR 2012 war halt, daß die Gegner zu zahlreich waren (TR demnach fast zu einem Shooter verkommen war) und die Gräber und Rätsel zu gering waren. Dafür die QTE zum Start etwas zu viel (hinten heraus abflauend). Aber es war ein trotzdem akzeptabler Start für diesen Reboot.



er redet von Tomb Raider Anniversary, nicht dem reboot.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, mein Fehler Anniversary gehört ja noch zu den "klassischen Teilen" vor dem Reboot.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein Remake und ein Reboot sind aber zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
> 
> Bei einem Remake wird ein altes Original nach möglichkeit 1:1 auf neu Technologie übertragen, während ein Reboot in der Regel einen Neustart ohne Berücksichtigung bisheriger Story-Entwicklungen darstellt.



Das ist mir schon klar. Trotzdem ist das ganze vom Grundprinzip her ähnlich man nimmt erst einmal altes Material/Charaktere statt komplett neues herauszubringen um damit entweder einen kompletten Neustart zu drehen (neue Story wie z.B. The Transporter Refuled oder Star Trek 2010* ohne direkte Rücksichtnahme auf vorhandene Storytwists und Kontinuität aber mit bekannten Charakteren, aber meistens mit neuen Darstellern für dieselben). Oder man nimmt bei einem Remake storytechnisch und auch von den Charakteren her ebenso "altes Material", dazu die "alte Story" und dreht diese Story (maximal leicht abgewandelt um die Story auf neuzeitliche Ansprüche zu trimmen) mit (ebenfalls meistens neuen) Darstellern unter Berücksichtigung der vorhandenen Storyentwicklung. Wobei es in einigen Fällen sicher auch zu Grenzfällen kommt, ob es sich bei einem Film nun um einen Reboot oder ein Remake handelt.

*ST 2010 mit Einschränkungen, da sehr viele Remake-Elemente eine Rolle spielen müssen, weil wir im gleichen Universum bleiben (Beispielsweise wenn auch stark abgewandelt der Auftritt von Khan etc. pp.). ST 2010 und ff. sind für mich in großen Teilen Reboots, aber in Ansätzen auch irgendwo Remakes des klassischen Star Trek (halt nur deutlich aufgepeppt und modernisiert). Gleiches gilt für Mad Max Fury Road.

Letzten Endes ist beides "neu" und es gehört für mich auch ein Reboot in diese Spirale mit hinein.

Oder Beispiel Psycho: Der Film von 1998 ist eher ein Remake, die Serie Bates Motel eher eine Art Reboot.

Und was ist mit den zig Jason Bourne-Teilen ? Zuerst war da ja afaik Chamberlaine Anfang der 1980er Jahre, dann Matt Damon, zuletzt Jeremy Renner. Und soweit ich weiß will für einen der nächsten Filme Matt Damon zurückkehren. Die Filmreihe ist wohl ein klassisches Beispiel für einen Mix aus Remake (Sprung von Chamberlaine auf Matt Damon) zu Reboot-Elementen (Renner) bzw. mal sehen was Matt Damon als nächstes bringt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ein Remake und ein Reboot sind aber zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Trotzdem sind es bereits getragene Schuhe, egal ob Remake, Reboot, Remaster oder wie sie den aufgewärmten Kaffee sonst noch nennen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind es bereits getragene Schuhe, egal ob Remake, Reboot, Remaster oder wie sie den aufgewärmten Kaffee sonst noch nennen.



eigentlich nicht.
unter einem reboot verstehe ich ein völlig neues spiel (film etc.), das lediglich in einer bereits bekannten "umgebung" (nicht räumlich zu verstehen) spielt.


----------



## Kartamus (20. Januar 2016)

Was soll man da sagen? Artikel habe ich nur überflogen. Diese ganze Nostalgie kommt nur daher, dass die Spiele damals neu und noch unbekannt waren und wir natürlich jünger waren. Alles was ich als "beste Spiele überhaupt" ansehe, habe ich in meiner Kindheit gespielt. Immer wenn ich mal wieder so einen Klassiker auskrame und spiele, habe ich niemals das Gefühl wie damals. Remakes schaffen es auch nicht das einzufangen. Tolles Beispiel: "Abe's Oddysee". Ja, das Remake hat tolle Grafik, aber das war es auch schon. Das Spielgefühl, die Musik und überhaupt das Feeling, das damals aufkam, kann dieses Remake nicht einfangen. Hat auch bei mir nicht gewirkt. Ich habe es halt durchgespielt, das war es auch schon. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich wieder den PSX Klassiker nehmen. Ich bin nicht einmal scharf auf Remakes. Besser wäre es die alten Spiele wie sie sind auf neuen Systemen lauffähig zu machen, siehe "Rare Collection" für XBOX One oder die beiden Gamecube Resident Evil Spiele.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. Januar 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht.
> unter einem reboot verstehe ich ein völlig neues spiel (film etc.), das lediglich in einer bereits bekannten "umgebung" (nicht räumlich zu verstehen) spielt.



Ich weiß was ein Reboot ist. Trotzdem ist es für mich eben nichts wirklich neues. Eher ein gebrauchter Schuh, der komplett überarbeitet statt nur kurz geputzt wurde. Ist doch nichts anderes als irgendein Prequel/Sequel/Spin Off etc. von irgendwas. Es ist einfach nichts grundlegend neues.


----------



## WeeFilly (20. Januar 2016)

Remakes sind doch gar nicht so schlimm, viel verstörender finde ich da die Call of Duty oder Assassin's Creed Serie, die jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen aufgewärmten Blödsinn wieder 60 € haben will. Oder Fifa / PES...

Da lob' ich mir doch liebevoll gemachte Remakes für unter 20 €!


----------



## Malifurion (20. Januar 2016)

Man sieht ja in der Filmbranche, wie es geht und was das manchmal an Geld abwirft. Die Videospielbranche is da nicht anders. Remakes sind nicht schlimm, wenn sie gut umgesetzt werden und sich zu 99% am Original halten. Denn leider wird das nicht immer gemacht. Bestes Beispiel in der Filmbranche ist wohl Total Recall, das Remake ist so ein Blödsinn, da fehlen einem die Worte, wenn man das mit dem alten Paul Verhoeven Film vergleicht.  Tomb Raider macht z.B. einiges richtig. Es wagt neue Schritte, geht einen ehrlichen Weg und bleibt aber noch den Originalen irgendwo treu. Unnötige Fortsetzungen von Spielen find ich eher schlimmer:  Assassins Creed 500 oder ein neues Fussballspiel mit einer besseren Balloptik als im Vorgänger.  Ich würde mir am meisten wohl ein Remake von Spielen wünschen, die eine Fortsetzung geplant hatten. Einfallen würde mir System Shock 2, Crusader:No Remorse, No: Regret. Aber das sind auch nur Vorlieben. Gibt noch viele andere Games, die das verdient hätten. Im Großen und Ganzen kann man wohl sagen, dass den Leuten wohl nix neues mehr einfällt oder das man Produktionskosten einsparen will, da ein neuer Titel unmengen an Geldern verschlingt. Ein Remake kostet halb so viel Geld und Manpower und man kommt im Jahresquartal immer noch über die Runden damit.


----------



## Orzhov (20. Januar 2016)

Lieber ein gutes Remake als eine bescheidene Fortsetzung.


----------



## Bevier (20. Januar 2016)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Man sieht ja in der Filmbranche, wie es geht und was das manchmal an Geld abwirft. Die Videospielbranche is da nicht anders. Remakes sind nicht schlimm, wenn sie gut umgesetzt werden und sich zu 99% am Original halten. Denn leider wird das nicht immer gemacht. Bestes Beispiel in der Filmbranche ist wohl Total Recall, das Remake ist so ein Blödsinn, da fehlen einem die Worte, wenn man das mit dem alten Paul Verhoeven Film vergleicht.  Tomb Raider macht z.B. einiges richtig. Es wagt neue Schritte, geht einen ehrlichen Weg und bleibt aber noch den Originalen irgendwo treu. Unnötige Fortsetzungen von Spielen find ich eher schlimmer:  Assassins Creed 500 oder ein neues Fussballspiel mit einer besseren Balloptik als im Vorgänger.  Ich würde mir am meisten wohl ein Remake von Spielen wünschen, die eine Fortsetzung geplant hatten. Einfallen würde mir System Shock 2, Crusader:No Remorse, No: Regret. Aber das sind auch nur Vorlieben. Gibt noch viele andere Games, die das verdient hätten. Im Großen und Ganzen kann man wohl sagen, dass den Leuten wohl nix neues mehr einfällt oder das man Produktionskosten einsparen will, da ein neuer Titel unmengen an Geldern verschlingt. Ein Remake kostet halb so viel Geld und Manpower und man kommt im Jahresquartal immer noch über die Runden damit.



Leider ist Total Recall ein extrem schlechtes Beispiel. Wenn man sich die passende Kurzgeschichte von Phillip K. Dick ansieht, erkennt man erst, was für ein Blödsinn gerade der Schwarzenegger-Film letztendlich war und wie wenig er mit der eigentlichen Story noch gemein hatte.  Da war die neuere Verfilmung deutlich näher an dem dran, was Dick eigentlich aussagen wollte (wenn auch in anderen Dick-Geschichten geklaut wurde, war es letztendlich eine konsistente, zusammenhängende Welt).
So besaß z. B. der Mars eine komplett terraformte Atmospäre, daher wäre der Held (und die Bewohner der Biokuppel) kaum Gefahr gelaufen, dort zu ersticken und ganz nebenbei ist er laut Dick auch nie auf den Mars gekommen...

Zu den Spielen, da hast du leider recht, die Entwicklerstudios scheuen jedes Risiko. Eine x-te Fortsetzung eines ausgelutschten Spielprinzip verkauft sich garantiert. Das selbe gilt für ein HD-Remake eines erfolgreichen Uralt-Titels oder eines Reboots. Wenn etwas "Neues" probiert wird, ändert sich nur die Welt/Zeit ein wenig(Mammuts statt indischer Elefanten -.-), die Inhalte sind die selben. So darf man in jedem neuen Ubisoft-Titel garantiert auf Türme oder Ähnliches(AC, FC, WD, vermutlich dann auch in The Devision) klettern um irgendetwas freizuschalten...
Wirkliche Spannung findet man eigentlich nur noch in der Indieszene!


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder Beispiel Psycho: Der Film von 1998 ist eher ein Remake, die Serie Bates Motel eher eine Art Reboot.


Bates Motel ist ganz einfach ein Prequel von Psycho, man sieht wie Norman zu der psychisch gestörten Figur wird die man aus PSycho kennt.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den zig Jason Bourne-Teilen ? Zuerst war da ja afaik Chamberlaine Anfang der 1980er Jahre, dann Matt Damon, zuletzt Jeremy Renner. Und soweit ich weiß will für einen der nächsten Filme Matt Damon zurückkehren. Die Filmreihe ist wohl ein klassisches Beispiel für einen Mix aus Remake (Sprung von Chamberlaine auf Matt Damon) zu Reboot-Elementen (Renner) bzw. mal sehen was Matt Damon als nächstes bringt.


Das mit Renner ist kein Reboot sondern einfach ein Film der im selben Universum spielt wie die Bourne Reihe. 

Renner spielt wie Damon einen Probanden eines geheimen Regierungsprojekts. Der Zusammen zur Bournereihe ist das das Projekt an dem er teilnahm beendet und alle Probanden getötet werden sollen weil durch Bourne schon andere Projekte aufgeflogen sind. Bourne selbst hat mit dem Film gar nix zu tun und taucht gar nicht auf. 

Sieh es einfach als Ableger an der aus Marketinggründen Bourne im Titel trägt.

Nur Teil 1 der Bourne Reihe ist ein Remake (wobei eher Reboot passt, so sehr wie man dann doch voneinander abweicht), wobei beide Filme deutlich vom Buch abweichen.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (20. Januar 2016)

Mich würden technische Remakes von 3D Spielen, die technisch veraltet sind, sehr ansprechen. Wenn Call of Duty 1 zum Beispiel mit gleicher Story, gleiche Missionen, einfach nur technisch neu nach heutigen Standards neu programmiert wird, bin ich der erste, der zuschlägt. Es sind natürlich immer noch tolle Spiele, aber sie grafisch und Gameplaytechnisch aufpoliert zu sehen, würde mich schon reizen. Zumindest wäre das Risiko geringer, Mist zu verkaufen


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Januar 2016)

mmn ist hier wieder der unterschied remake/remaster/reboot nicht gegeben. bei spielen wie twilight princess HD, the last of us etc. handelt es sich nicht um wirkliche remakes, sondern um vorerst rein optische aufbesserungen.  die besseren remasters bieten verbesserungen in sachen spielfluss und gameplay, vielleicht sogar den einen oder anderen zusatzinhalt (thema tloz).
remakes sind mmn spiele, die komplett neu entwickelt wurden und vielleciht durch neue elemente wie z.b. eine andere kameraperspektive (project zero 2 wii) oder andere neue inhalte überzeugen.
reboot wiederum haben mit dem eigentlichen spiel dann bis auf die charaktere und gravierende story- und gameplayelemente meist überhaupt nichts mehr am hut, siehe tomb raider.

ich mag artikel nicht, die das ganze durcheinanderbringen. die ico-collection ist keine remake-sammlung, genausowenig wie die silent hill collection, die tomb raider trilogie (hier war anniversary das remake), die neue resident evil archives (das remake waar auf dem ngc) collection oder final fantasy X/X-2.


----------



## Cicero (20. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das kann man 1:1 auf die Filmindustrie übertragen. Dort sind Remakes (oder ab und zu auch Reboots genannt) auch groß mit dabei im Geschäft. Ob nun die ganzen Batman-Filme, Superman, Star Trek, Spiderman etc. pp. Oder auch The Transporter Refuled oder weiß der Teufel.



Damit könnte man sogar noch leben. Insbesondere die Idee hinter dem Reboot von Star Trek fand´ ich nicht schlecht (neue Zeitachse, etc.). Alles, was danach kam, war dann aber leider etwas mau.
Schlimm finde ich bei der ganzen Reboot-, Sequel und Prequel-Manie, das sie in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen kommen, so zum Beispiel Spider Man. Das letzte Teil war noch nicht mal richtig trocken, da wurde die Story nochmals verfilmt mit einem anderen Schauspieler. Von der ganzen Flut an Superhelden- Filmen fange ich schon gar nicht an zu sprechen....


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Januar 2016)

In den meisten (nicht allen) Fällen brauche ich bei Spielen keine Remakes/Remasters und mag keine Reboots. Remakes und Remasters bei Spielen finde ich aber meist noch ok, vor allem, wenn diverse Schwächen, was Unterstützung von Widescreen-Auflösungen, modernen Betriebssystemen und Hardware und hakelige/schlecht anpassbare Steuerung angeht, überarbeitet werden.

Reboots mag ich dagegen nicht. Hat für mich immer so einen Nachgeschmack  von _"Wir nehmen einem kleinen Kind den Lieblingsdackel Waldi weg, geben  ihm einen riesigen Pitbull, nennen den auch Waldi und behaupten, er  wäre viel zeitgemäßer, als der Dackel."_ Ich mag aber Dackel, auch wenn  sie viel kleiner, schwächer und weniger bissig sind, als Pitbulls.

Das  Problem ist aus meiner Sicht, dass Reboots in den meisten Fällen  einfach ein riesiger Stiefel auf den Originalen sind. So empfinde ich  das zumindest.


Bei Filmen kommt es halt drauf an, wie die Qualität aussieht bzw. in welche Stilrichtung die Neuverfilmung geht. Generell bevorzuge ich aber auch da ältere Versionen. Beispiel: Sherlock Holmes. Da gab es unzählige Filme und Serien, teilweise mies, teilweise richtig gut. Persönlich gefallen mir da die Serie aus den 80ern mit Jeremy Brett und die älteren Filme mit Peter Cushing am besten, obwohl es auch gute Verfilmungen vor- und nach dieser Zeit gab.


----------



## nuuub (20. Januar 2016)

Fallout 1 und 2 als Remake bitte!

Aber im Fallout 3 still...

Tut mir leid, bin von F4 enttäuscht und es lässt nicht nach...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Januar 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Reboots mag ich dagegen nicht. Hat für mich immer so einen Nachgeschmack  von _"Wir nehmen einem kleinen Kind den Lieblingsdackel Waldi weg, geben  ihm einen riesigen Pitbull, nennen den auch Waldi und behaupten, er  wäre viel zeitgemäßer, als der Dackel."_ Ich mag aber Dackel, auch wenn  sie viel kleiner, schwächer und weniger bissig sind, als Pitbulls.



Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich. Es gibt zwar auch gelungene Reboots, aber das ist ein ganz schmaler grat, auf dem man da balanciert.


----------



## moeykaner (20. Januar 2016)

Ich bin sehr dankbar für das The Last of Us Remaster, denn ich hatte keine PS3.


----------



## MrFob (20. Januar 2016)

Naja, ob man nun eine "Definitve Edition", die ein Jahr nach dem release des "originals" erscheint als Remaster bezeichnen kann halte ich schon fuer fraglich. Dann muesste man ja prinzipiell auch praktisch jede GOTY mit rein nehmen.

Wie man uebrigens einen Absatz ueber Fan Remakes schreiben kann, ohne Black Mesa zu erwaehnen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## SGDrDeath (21. Januar 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich bei der ganzen Reboot-, Sequel und Prequel-Manie, das sie in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen kommen, so zum Beispiel Spider Man. Das letzte Teil war noch nicht mal richtig trocken, da wurde die Story nochmals verfilmt mit einem anderen Schauspieler.


Nun ja das muss Sony zwangsweise machen wenn sie weiterhin die Rechte behalten wollen. Wenn sie innerhalb von x Jahren (Zahl ist mir gerade entfallen) keinen neuen Spider-Man Film machen fallen die Rechte an Marvel zurück. Und da die Filme bisher immer noch plus gemacht haben wird die Kuh gemelkt bis sie tot ist.


----------



## Worrel (21. Januar 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> mmn ist hier wieder der unterschied remake/remaster/reboot nicht gegeben.


Dann hast du ihn nur nicht verstanden:

*Remaster:*
Das Original wird nur mit technischen Tricks aufgebessert (höhere Auflösung, Antialiasing, Soundtrack Dateien in besserer Qualität).
Beispiele: _Half Life 1 Source, Grim Fandango_
Das Spiel spielt sich genauso wie das Original.

*Remake:*
Das Original wird möglichst original nachgemacht. Für Mehrwert sorgt meist eine neue Engine. An diversen Ecken läßt der Macher seiner Kreativität aber freien Lauf.
Beispiele: _Tomb Raider Anniversary, Black Mesa_

*Reboot:*
Die grundlegende Story wird extrahiert und neu erzählt. Gegebenenfalls entwickelt sie sich auch ganz anders, weil der Schreiber neue Möglichkeiten ausprobieren will.
Beispiel: Tomb Raider 2013

Nur ein Reboot kann auch radikale Veränderungen beinhalten, da es mitunter nur den ursprünglichen Aufhänger und eine Handvoll Pro- und Antagonisten aus dem Original verwendet.



Cicero schrieb:


> Damit könnte man sogar noch leben. Insbesondere die Idee hinter dem Reboot von Star Trek fand´ ich nicht schlecht (neue Zeitachse, etc.).



Diesmal wirklich nur einen Satz zum Thema _Star Trek_ "Reboot": 
Das ist eine Fortsetzung, die ein Reboot sein will, was aber eben aufgrund der anknüpfenden Handlung mit der Zeitreise als Kategorie nicht passt.
(Weitere Ausführungen dazu siehe im Filme, Serien, Emotionen Thread)



> Schlimm finde ich bei der ganzen Reboot-, Sequel und Prequel-Manie, das sie in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen kommen, ...
> Von der ganzen Flut an Superhelden- Filmen fange ich schon gar nicht an zu sprechen....


Aber "_die ganzen Superhelden Filme_" sind doch größtenteils Weitererzählungen. Was ist denn schlimm daran, eine Story weiter zu erzählen? Ich finde es großartig, daß man jetzt bei Marvel letztendlich eine inzwischen schon rund 10 Filme überspannende Story hat - und das alles mit größtenteils den gleichen Schauspielern(!).


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann hast du ihn nur nicht verstanden:
> .


  genau lesen bitte


----------



## Cicero (22. Januar 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber "_die ganzen Superhelden Filme_" sind doch größtenteils Weitererzählungen. Was ist denn schlimm daran, eine Story weiter zu erzählen? Ich finde es großartig, daß man jetzt bei Marvel letztendlich eine inzwischen schon rund 10 Filme überspannende Story hat - und das alles mit größtenteils den gleichen Schauspielern(!).



Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Die meisten der FIlme haben eine in sich abgeschlossene Handlung. Die "Weitererzählungen", die du meinst, kommen im Wesentlichen erst durch Szenen nach dem Abspann zusammen.
Eine komplexe, 10 Filme überspannende Story? Sorry, die kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein bisschen anders. Die meisten der FIlme haben eine in sich abgeschlossene Handlung. Die "Weitererzählungen", die du meinst, kommen im Wesentlichen erst durch Szenen nach dem Abspann zusammen.
> Eine komplexe, 10 Filme überspannende Story? Sorry, die kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.


Nicht? Wodurch werden denn Filme, die eine abgeschlossene Geschichte erzählen, miteinander verbunden? Mittels kurzer Erzählstränge, die sie mit anderen Filmen verbinden. 

Wie zB daß Doc am Ende für eine kurze Szene aus der Zukunft zurückkehrt. oder daß Neo ins Telefon sagt, daß dies erst der Anfang sei. oder daß man die titelgebende "Kill Bill" erst zur Hälfte abgearbeitet hat. oder daß man am Ende eine Spielkarte des Jokers findet. ...

Das fängt bei den Marvel Filmen zusätzlich zu den Abspann Szenen mit "Easter Eggs" an, wie dem Captain America Schild, bei Tony Starks Versuch, ein neues Element zu erschaffen, geht über Figuren, die in anderen Filmen mit agieren (zB Tonys Vater bei der Erschaffung von Captain America oder Black Widows Undercover Rolle im Iron Man Film) bis hin zu filmübergreifenden Charakter Entwicklungen (zB Loki vom Bruder zum Bösewicht, dem man dann zu gegebenen Umständen doch wieder trauen kann (oder muß)) bis hin zu den Infinity Stones wie dem Tesseract oder dem aus _Guardians of the Galaxy_ und der von ihnen ausgehenden Gefahr/Macht.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2016)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Remakes sind doch gar nicht so schlimm, viel verstörender finde ich da die Call of Duty oder Assassin's Creed Serie, die jedes Jahr mit dem gleichen aufgewärmten Blödsinn wieder 60 € haben will. Oder Fifa / PES...
> 
> Da lob' ich mir doch liebevoll gemachte Remakes für unter 20 €!



das sind aber klassische Nachfolger (bzw. bei Sportspielen evtl. auch "Jahres-Updates")


----------

